# Introduction of new forum



## Joe Blow (13 July 2009)

I will be introducing a new "General Investment and Economics" forum to ASF this week to fill a perceived gap in the current forum structure.

This new forum will be for all threads that are investment/economics related but are too advanced or too broad to be included in the "Beginners Lounge" forum. Hopefully this will also take a little pressure off the "General Chat" forum which seems to be where everything that doesn't fit neatly into another forum seems to end up. 

Threads relating to super and SMSFs, taxation issues, property and other non-stock market related investments and local and international economic issues will be moved into this new forum.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2009)

*Re: Introduction of "General Investment and Economics" forum*

This forum has now been activated although there are still a lot of threads to be transferred across.

This is an ongoing process and will be completed in the next day or two.


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 July 2009)

*Re: Introduction of "General Investment and Economics" forum*

Joe are new threads in the "General Investment and Economics" section showing on the Home page?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 July 2009)

*Re: Introduction of "General Investment and Economics" forum*

Thanks for pointing that out TH. I forgot to flip a switch somewhere. 

Fixed now.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Recently it has become apparent to me that a new forum dealing exclusively with topics related to medium/long term investing has needed to be created. We have topics related to various aspects of long term investing scattered around the various other forums and it would be nice to have them all in the one place. There are any ASF members who like to take a long term view and are not active traders, and this forum would primarily cater to them.

Threads that have been transferred over to this forum are topics such as medium/long term investment strategies, fundamental analysis, value investing, dividend investing, managed funds, superannuation/SMSFs and any other miscellaneous topics that relate to investing for the long term. 

Most property related threads are still located in the "General Investment and Economics" forum. Threads that specifically discuss stocks for long term investing are still in the "ASX Stock Chat forum", although I may create a thread in this new forum that links to all of these threads for reference purposes. Super/SMSF related threads that will not be located in this new forum are ones that do not relate to super as a long term investment. 

I have transferred most of the relevant threads into this new forum but I may have missed some. If you see any that haven't been moved across, feel free to send me a PM with a link to it or just report the first post in the thread and let me know that way.

Feel free to ask any questions that you may have about this new forum. I am still ironing out all the details and over the next few weeks threads may be transferred in and out as I finalise what threads are to be included.

I hope that many of you find this new forum useful.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (6 June 2010)

*Re: Introduction of "Long Term Investment Strategies" forum*

Looks like a good initiative Joe.

Particularly from the perspective of a bean-counter.

With my background I still find it somewhat confounding viewing stocks as a commodity like oil or gold, for me a listed company is no different to Frank's Fish & Chip Shop around the corner - a business is a business and I look at all business' that way - using fundamental data.

I am totally fascinated the way traders use TA to successfully make money, I have studied TA and and from face value it still eludes me.

I can only presume it depends on the paradigm the individual is first schooled in that dictates their understanding of the subject.

Suffice to say, this website is the best resource for critical discussion of TA that I've come across.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 June 2012)

Many of you may have noticed that a new "Stock Market Nuts & Bolts" forum has been introduced to ASF. Let me briefly explain why.

Over time, it had become apparent to me that a gap had appeared in the current forum structure. Threads were being started in the "Beginner's Lounge" forum that were far too complex for beginners. Similar threads were also being started in the "General Investment and Economics" forum, even though this particular forum was originally intended for topics about economics and investment that was not stock market related, such as property and term deposits. These threads were being started by more experienced traders and investors and were intended for other experienced traders and investors. They were usually threads about the often complex day-to-day practicalities of trading and investing and I felt that they needed to find a new home, hence the new forum.

I have done a quick pass through the "Beginner's Lounge" and "General Investment and Economics" forums and moved across threads that I feel should be in the new forum. I am certain that I have made a number of errors while doing this and have transferred threads that probably should have stayed where they were, and missed some that should have been moved. This is clearly an ongoing process, and due to the sheer number of threads at ASF may take some time.

This *should* be the last forum to be introduced to ASF, as I feel we have covered all bases now. However, there will undoubtedly be some crossover between various forums and this is to be expected. For example, some threads could be equally at home in more than one forum due to their broad nature. I will endeavour to review each thread as I come across it to ensure that it is located in the most relevant forum. I am open to suggestion, and if you feel I have got something wrong then please don't hesitate to let me know.

If anyone has any questions about this new forum, please ask them in this thread.


----------

